# Shadow lake trout



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Caught around 30-40 trout combined today and yesterday. Seems like the day of the stock (monday) they hit like crazy on almost anything. Today powerbait worked early then minnows a little later and nothing on spinners. Yesterday spinners was the ticket when the pressure was really high on them. I guess mixing it up is the key? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah. I have a lot of experience with stocked trout(mostly in rivers and streams, but some in lakes) and you just don't know with them sometimes. They don't act like real trout at all right after they get dumped out of the truck. 

If they're really fresh they'll eat anything you throw at them. Once the pressure gets high though and they become somewhat more wise you'll just have to experiment and figure them out. Mix it up and see what they want, have plenty of bait/lure/fly options with you as they may only key in on certain things.


----------



## glbags (May 7, 2009)

Spring 2013 Trout Releases in Ohio
More than 98,000 rainbow trout will be released at 63 Ohio public lakes and ponds, starting with the first release March 1, 2013 at Adams Lake in Adams County.

Rainbow trout releases will take place between March 1 and May 3, 2013. Each trout measures 10-13 inches, and anglers are reminded that the daily catch limit for inland lakes is five trout. Rainbow trout are raised at state fish hatcheries and released by the ODNR Division of Wildlife.

30-40?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I personally wouldn't take a fish out of shadow lake its on a frigin dump site literally. About ten years ago there was a big die off in it even the damn cats died and to me if a cat can't live in it i ain't touching it haha


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

glbags said:


> Spring 2013 Trout Releases in Ohio
> More than 98,000 rainbow trout will be released at 63 Ohio public lakes and ponds, starting with the first release March 1, 2013 at Adams Lake in Adams County.
> 
> Rainbow trout releases will take place between March 1 and May 3, 2013. Each trout measures 10-13 inches, and anglers are reminded that the daily catch limit for inland lakes is five trout. Rainbow trout are raised at state fish hatcheries and released by the ODNR Division of Wildlife.
> ...



You ever heard of catch and release?


----------



## glbags (May 7, 2009)

You ever heard of catch and release? 
__________________
Where did you read that they did a catch and release anywhere in the posts? 
Thanks for being so negative! it was a FYI ---in case they did not know...
I'd hate to see the kids learn about poaching...

Keep your negative thoughts in your tackle box...


----------



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

where in the world is shadow lake?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

In Solon

And it isn't hard to catch 30-40 really fresh stockies in two days...


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

fishinnick said:


> In Solon
> 
> And it isn't hard to catch 30-40 really fresh stockies in two days...


I agree with you on that, I probably only put in about 6-7 hours total to catch all those. The water is pretty nasty there too, I'd never fish it anytime other than when the state stocks it.

I kept my two man limit both times, forgot I needed documentation.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

And these are from Monday


----------



## adam42398 (Mar 27, 2012)

Where do you get your minnows from?


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

adam42398 said:


> Where do you get your minnows from?


I always get mine from Portage Lakes Bait and Tackle. I got them last saturday, they keep pretty well as long as you keep them cool. I'm not sure where else you can get fatheads close to cleveland, Parma Pets sold them until the owner had a stroke, they shoudl be reopening in a couple months though from what I've heard. I'm sure shiners would work, just won't stay live for long on the hook.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Ladue bait shop on 44 its not far from solon 15 min or so and dont go get Erie shiners its technicaly illegal to take them to inland lakes because of the spread of white perch you can get fined big if caught and please just don't use the Erie shiners just because the damn whit perch have ruined two once good lakes and they are out of control


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

I think your only allowed 5 a day at shadow lake. with a 2 day limit after that I know at wallace lake its only 3


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

It is 5 a day, there's signs everywhere. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey guys, you can pick up minnows at Kulis Taxidermy in Bedford
("bout two miles from Shadow).
Hit it yesterday (Thursday). Ton of people out, one fish caught all afternoon that I heard of. The were definitely shut off when we were there.


----------



## porkchop216 (Apr 17, 2013)

any size to the trout this year bud? oh nvm i c the pic wanna take my fiance to get her first fight lol what are the crappie hitting on?


----------



## Twin City (Feb 16, 2013)

I KNOW that Kulis Taxidermy shop in downtown Bedford sells live bait. Bedford is very close to Shadow Lake. Shadow is in the Emerald Neclace PARK system in Solon Off of Richmond Rd.and Solon Rd.. I also know that Kulis is open on Sundays. Not sure of there Hours. Call first. Hope that helps. Scottio.


----------

